# Bildergalerie mit Java



## Michi1989 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich will mir  für meine Website eine Bildergalerie erstellen. Die Bildergalerie  habe ich, aber wie mach ich das, wenn ich in einem Ordner die Bilder habe und die werden jeden Tag erneuert. Wie kann die Bildergalerie das erkennen. Besser wäre natürlich eine Dynamische, aber ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. 
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Michi1989 (13. Mai 2011)

Michi1989 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich will mir  für meine Website eine Bildergalerie erstellen. Die Bildergalerie  habe ich, aber wie mach ich das, wenn ich in einem Ordner die Bilder habe und die werden jeden Tag erneuert. Wie kann die Bildergalerie das erkennen. Besser wäre natürlich eine Dynamische, aber ich kenn mich da nicht so aus.
> Kann mir da jemand helfen?
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Dies habe ich von einer Quelle:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html
     PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
     "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="ltr" lang="de-DE">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<title>slideshow - Javascript Web2.0 Bildergalerie</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="slideshow.css" media="screen" />
<script type="text/javascript" src="mootools.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="backgroundslider.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="slideshow.js"></script>
</head>

<body>

<h2>slideshow - Javascript Web2.0 Bildergalerie</h2>

<div id="slideshow">

	<div id="footerlink-left">
	
	<div id="example">
	<div id="slideshowContainer" class="slideshowContainer"></div>
	<div id="thumbnails">
		<a href="1.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="2.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="3.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="4.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="5.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="6.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="7.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="8.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="9.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="10.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="11.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="12.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="13.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="14.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="15.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="16.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="17.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="18.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="19.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">
		<a href="20.jpg" class="slideshowThumbnail">

	  	<p><a href="#" onclick="show.play(); return false;">Abspielen</a> | <a href="#" onclick="show.stop(); return false;">Anhalten</a> | <a href="#" onclick="show.next(); return false;">N&auml;chstes</a> | <a href="#" onclick="show.previous(); return false;">Vorhergehendes</a></p>

	</div>	  

	<script type="text/javascript">
		// Javascript by Patrick Fischer
		function useme_start() {
			uwait = Number(document.getElementById("scontrol").getElementsByTagName("input")[0].value);
			udura = Number(document.getElementById("scontrol").getElementsByTagName("input")[1].value);
			ueffe = document.getElementById("scontrol").getElementsByTagName("select")[0].selectedIndex;
			ueffe = document.getElementById("scontrol").getElementsByTagName("select")[0].getElementsByTagName("option")[ueffe].value;

			uloop = document.getElementById("scontrol").getElementsByTagName("input")[2].checked ? true : false;
			uthum = document.getElementById("scontrol").getElementsByTagName("input")[3].checked ? true : false;
			//ubgsl = document.getElementById("scontrol").getElementsByTagName("input")[4].checked ? true : false;

			var obj = {
				wait: uwait, 
				effect: ueffe,
				duration: udura, 
				loop: uloop, 
				thumbnails: uthum,
				//backgroundslider: ubgsl,
				backgroundslider: true,
				onClick: function(i){alert(i)}
			}

			if (show) {
				show.stop();
				show.resetAnimation();
				show.setOptions(show.getOptions(), obj);
				show.play();
			}
		}

	 	window.addEvent('domready',function(){
			var obj = {
				wait: 3000, 
				effect: 'fade',
				duration: 1000, 
				loop: true, 
				thumbnails: true,
				backgroundslider: false,
				onClick: function(i){alert(i)}
			}
			show = new slideshow('slideshowContainer','slideshowThumbnail',obj);
			show.play();
		});
	  </script>
  </div>
	
	</div>
	
	<div id="scontrol">
	
	<p class="slidestts"><b>Einstellungen:</b></p>
	
	<form action="">

	<table>

	<tr><td>Haltezeit (in ms):</td><td><input type="text" style="width: 40px;" maxlength="6" value="3000" /></td></tr>
	<tr><td>Umschaltzeit (in ms):</td><td><input type="text" style="width: 40px;" maxlength="6" value="1000" /></td></tr>
	<tr><td>Effekt:</td><td><select style="width: 100px;" size="1"><option value="fade">&uuml;berblenden</option><option value="wipe">verschieben</option><option value="slide">&uuml;berdecken</option><option value="random">zuf&auml;llig</option></select></td></tr>
	<tr><td>Wiederholung ein:</td><td><input type="checkbox" checked="checked" /></td></tr>

	<tr><td>Vorschaubilder ein:</td><td><input type="checkbox" checked="checked" /></td></tr>
	<!--<tr><td>backgroundslider ein:</td><td><input type="checkbox" checked="checked" /></td></tr>-->
	<tr><td colspan="2">&nbsp;</td></tr>
	<tr><td colspan="2"><input type="button" value="Anwenden" onclick="useme_start();" /></td></tr>
	</table>

	</form>
	
	</div>

</div>
</div>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## ARadauer (13. Mai 2011)

> Wie kann die Bildergalerie das erkennen


dynamisch mit php aber was hat das mit java zu tun?
javascript ist ganz etwas anderes als java....


----------



## Michi1989 (13. Mai 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> dynamisch mit php aber was hat das mit java zu tun?
> javascript ist ganz etwas anderes als java....



hmm ok... wie mach ich das mit php??


----------



## ARadauer (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist kein PHP Forum...

aber generell nicht irgendwelche fix codierten 1.jpg 2.jpeg angeben sondern, dynamisch mit php ein verzeichnis auslesen...

Falls du nochmal fragst, wie? So wie es in der Doku steht...


----------

